# Fuji 50-140 f2.8 ??



## kc4sox (Oct 24, 2017)

Just recently sold all my   Canon gear and purchased a Fuji X-T20. Anyone have experience with this lens ? I’m looking to purchase if it’s worth the money.


----------



## fmw (Oct 24, 2017)

Worth is a personal decision.  I can tell you that it is a well respected, high end fujifilm lens.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2017)

I believe @jcdeboever  has this one...  Hopefully he'll come along and reply.


----------



## kc4sox (Oct 24, 2017)

fmw said:


> Worth is a personal decision.  I can tell you that it is a well respected, high end fujifilm lens.



I guess what I should have said is the quality of the images worth the price ?


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 24, 2017)

It's a wonderful portrait lens. It has excellent micro contrast and unique line draw. The OOF rendering is exceptional and has excellent subject seperation. The oof in the right light has a dreamy, painterly quality to it. Focus is fast and accurate. Exceptional build quality. Check out the images from the Fujifilm X photographers website, you can select images by lens. Is it there sharpest lens? Probably not but it unique rendering separates it from all there others. It seems a preferred lens for fashion photographers using the Fujifilm X mount system. I use it for indoor basketball for it's fast focus acquisition and subject seperation, wide open in poor lighting conditions. I love it for creative still shots as well for the wonderful bokeh and line draw. You can also add the 1.4 or 2.0 tc to it which makes even more versatile.


----------



## kc4sox (Oct 24, 2017)

Thank you soo much jcdboever for that information. I have been a Canon shooter for more years than I can recount and their 70-200 f2.8 in all versions has been my "Go to" lens for portraiture and sports. As I stated in the original post, I'm just learning the ways of this whole Fuji mirrorless game. And, I'm not too familiar with their lenses. Your response has helped tremendously. Perhaps it's time to pull the trigger on one !


----------



## fmw (Oct 25, 2017)

kc4sox said:


> fmw said:
> 
> 
> > Worth is a personal decision.  I can tell you that it is a well respected, high end fujifilm lens.
> ...



Sorry, I assumed you already know that Fuji lenses are second to none in terms of image quality.  But the "worth it" part is a personal decision.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 2, 2018)

For me, that lens is worth every penny.


----------



## cgw (Feb 3, 2018)

If there's an index of that optic's goodness, it's the difficulty in finding one second-hand!


----------

